# Custom hanging cardboard label



## Mmdiver (Mar 4, 2018)

Does anyone have a good source for a custom hanging label supplier? I am using Muth jars and want to keep the jar itself free of stickers. Looking for a place that makes the label with a little elastic band to put around neck of bottle.


----------



## RobA (Dec 18, 2014)

I used Vistaprint.com and bought 500 folded business cards. $77.37 delivered. The inside of the card has the nutrition info, crystallization info etc. I did not include net weight since the muth jars already had that. To hang the card I tried to use jute twine but switched to elastic cord from Walmart. I used a 1/8" hole punch. 

(edit: not sure why pics are upside down)


----------

